# Recommended LFS for Nerite Snails



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

I had purchased 2 snails from a local LFS "Chain". Healthy and moving over the weekend to clean up the brown algea. Doing a fantastic job at it.

But both were curious of the intake pipe from my aquaclear 50 and got stuck and died.. it was a nasty sight to see..

Is there a good location around Mississauga for these snails?
Yesterday I went to BA Dundas, man were they huge.

This is for a 20G


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i would like to know where i can get a hold of some of these too
i heard they sell some at menagerie in downtown but im not sure
im specifically looking for horned nerites but i live all the way in markham


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have two Zebra Nerites in my 10 Gallon aquarium. I bought them for a few bucks at Big ALS Hamilton. I find them to be a bit slow and lazy most of the time, but they do eat algae well enough. Mine spend most of their time on the glass eating diatom slime, but they have been ignoring my small amount of slimey brown diatomaceous algae.

I also have several adult assassin snails in the tank. I sometimes find them nearby each other, but I havent seen any nerite assassinations- yet? Tempting fate- maybe.

I would love to get some more snail species, like rabbits (Tylomelania), pagodas (Brotia pagodula) and the aformention horned Nerites. Here is a link with some snail species and photos: http://www.crustaforum.com/board/showthread.php?623-Snails-overview ...No info though.

Mine is featured here.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a couple of zebras and horned nerites that I can spare, too many in my large tank. pm me if interested.


----------

